# Allie the crazy goat!!Must see laughs!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my baby mini goat Allie!! The first night we got her, was a week old! how cute is she  this video is hillarious! If it doesnt work (ive never uploaded videos before and as soon as I needed to, I forgot how to do it!) If it didnt work, I will just post pictures. You have to be mad to say she is not cute! lol  She was bottle fed for about 5 months 
I LOVE MY ALLIE GOAT!!
allie goat


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

psssttt, someone please tell me how to upload videos?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure how to post a video myself.....

Love to see some pics though if you can't get it figured out.
Here's my Emmie.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww sooo cute!!! Will post some of allie soon


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

heeeeeres Allie!! Not the best pics but.....meh


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

She is precious, and those ears!
If you combined her and Emmie's they might have "normal" sized ears between the two of them, eh? 

What breed of goat is she?
Emmie is a Lamancha cross, just don't know what the cross half is....


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's adorable. If you want to show the video upload it to photobucket or youtube and then post the link here. That link didn't work.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

haha I figured that

Allies breed is a miniature/ somthing with a long name
She was a triplet!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

she is cute  although she looks evil in them lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so I made an account on photobucket. but I dont know how to upload things....an explaination please?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

knock knock, anyone home? I need to know how to either upload videoas on my thread or upload them on photobucket so you can see my super funny video of my mad goat


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry, I'd help if I could.....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I really want you to see them


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Pintotess, if you have created a photobucket account, then log into your account and there should be a big green button that says "upload images"

Click the button, and go through your hardrive to where your pictures are stored, and click them (hit control while you click them to select multiple photos to upload)

Once the pictures are saved on your photobucket account, underneath each picture should be a set of links to post. Copy the "direct link" url, then click the image button at the top of your text box here, when you post or reply (its a little yellow box with what looks like a mountain and moon or something in the picture) paste the url in the line, and hit enter. Wala, picture posted. 

In order to post a video, you will need to upload it to youtube. Once your video is loaded, it will give you the link to where your video is stored. Just copy and paste the url into your text box in a reply/post.

Copperspots - your goat looks to be a LaMancha/Pygmy cross.  (I have LaManchas)


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Tehe! Cute! Though, letting her play inside is only cute until you have to boot 'er out. Then when she's sitting on the porch knocking on your door and crying, it not quite as funny any more, LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> Tehe! Cute! Though, letting her play inside is only cute until you have to boot 'er out. Then when she's sitting on the porch knocking on your door and crying, it not quite as funny any more, LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha very true - and they are very bright and can learn to open doors - so be careful! I have in the past woke up in the morning to goats lounging on my couch more than once!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

We had a goat that would sneak in the door like a cat, we would catch her high tailin' it through the kitchen heading for the living room XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Copperspots - your goat looks to be a LaMancha/Pygmy cross. :) (I have LaManchas)[/QUOTE said:


> Indyhorse, you think she is half pygmy?
> I am just not sure, I have a friend with pygmy's, and Emmie's coat is sooooo much softer than theirs, and lays down smooth when she's shed out.
> I seem to only have pics of her when she is all in her winter woolies, or shaggy from shedding out in the spring. Those pics aren't a very good example of her coat...
> She is very quiet, and she thinks she is a Llama, she was raised from a few months old with them, never been with other goats. :wink:
> ...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Copperspots - *shrugs* no way on knowing for sure. Her build is very pygmy all the way. She doesn't resemble a dairy breed at all. The coat really has little to do with it. Probably just a difference in what you feed to what your friends feed.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, thanks. 
Just kind of nice having some kind of idea anyway!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey PintoTess, any luck figuring out the video upload from those instructions?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww cute  and I cant upload a video on youtube as I am on my school laptop and youtube is blocked  any other suggestions?

we had another goat, an angora/mini named earl but he died. Haha it was only her first night home and we snuck her inside when mum was outside and she went mad in the house! thats what the video is


----------

